# does citrucel CAUSE constipation in anyone??



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi again everyone, Can anyone tell me if citrucel or other forms of fiber like this cause constipation? It sure seemed to happen to me. I feel like I have expanding sawdust in my colon. Please let me hear from others! It seems like I do better with diet related things like apple juice and fruit etc... Please respond someone!! thanks, jody


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

hi jodysMy doctor had me try Citrucel when I was first had problems. I was already constipated and it just seemed like it made things worse. I have even tryed all kinda other things along the way. The only thing that seemed to help me was Aloe Vera Juice. I am no longer taking it but it seemed to help me for the past 6 months. Well good luck.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, and bloating and pain...same with Metamucil. Have you tried Benefiber? That is the only one that actually helps me go with no discomfort. Have you tried taking Magnesium? That helps me as well. Kari


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I also find it constipating. In fact for me any soluble fiber product (and foods) act more like a sticky glue than a helpful fiber. You'll know what I mean if you take some of the fiber powder and wet it slightly. It gets very sticky. If you mix it with lots of water it gets very slippery. I thinks thats how it works. The problem is that for me (and possibly others with C problems) is that I have to drink soooo much water to get it to be slippery. I gave up on fiber 2 years ago and have had great success with magnesium alone.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I agree ik. The psyllium gets really thick. That's one good thing about benfiber. It is a very fine powder and is very "slippery' with only a small amount of liquid. I agree though Magnessium is great!


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

I've found a combination of fibre(like Citrucel)plus something to help it move along is the best option.So,if I take Citrucel I drink LOADS of water and also a little prune juice or something else to aid motility like Motilium or,of course,the famous magnesium plus 1000mg of Vit C.You have to play around to find the combination that suits you best.Good luck.


----------



## wellenzohn (Mar 19, 2003)

You have to make sure and drink a LOT of water with the fiber therapies. I like Fiber Choice the best. It comes in chewable tablets. Also, try ground flaxseed mixed with some food or juice. It's good because you also get the benefit of the Omega 3 6 and 9 fatty acids.Good Luck!


----------



## Panda (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi I'm new to this whole thing; but I take metamucil daily as well as eat lots of fibre, excercise, yada yada, but nothing seems to get things moving! Any suggestions??


----------



## moxie (Mar 22, 2003)

Panda:From your two postings on diff. threads, I'd suggest you stop or cut back on the Metamucil. For many of us, these fiber supps. just do not seem to help.While you're in crisis, try looking at Ghitta's threads for meal ideas, step up the stool softener to every day (and be generous with your use of these short term as they take time to help).Try magnesium 250 - 800 mg - although I recommend you don't take it before bedtime (it keeps some people awake).You might want to use a little Mineral Oil (say 25-50 ml daily) gradually decreasing over time to nothing. This does not work quickly for most - think in terms of a couple of days, but it may be helpful while you are in crisis.Use the senna short term to keep you out of crisis and to minimize the tearing while working on diet. Senna long term is not the answer, as you know, but over a few weeks don't be too afraid of keeping yourself comfortable. Whole grain products and other sources of fiber (search for the long thread on this subject) may or may not help you. Think about your body and go with your 'gut' feeling as another poster replied to you. I concur with not snacking all day and finishing eating early at night.No one thing is going to be your answer. You have to learn to be your own health problem manager. What works for some of us may not work for you. Keep at it. You can solve this.Good Luck.


----------

